# Mating two red-eye mutations together



## Ken Roy (Sep 4, 2016)

In all birds, it is a normal practice not to breed two red eye mutations together. I have seen many breeders in my country breed these together, apparently without any APPARENT ill effect. I would like to know what is the practice in other countries. Is it NEVER done, it is seldom done or it is frequently done though frowned at.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

What do you mean by red eye mutations? We don't classify tiels by eye color here in the states. They are classified by mutation, i.e. lutino, cinnamon, pearl, etc. It's not recommended to breed like to like, i.e. lutino to lutino, because it can cause a bald spot, weaker babies, and a higher death rate in the nest, BUT there are always exceptions. The only time mutations are not recommended to be bred together is when it makes it harder to tell the two apart, i.e. breeding cinnamon with fallow or lutino with fallow.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

The red-eye mutations are lutino, fallow (aka bronze fallow), and recessive silver (called pale fallow in some parts of the world). 

Fallow and RS should not be bred to each other. That just muddies up the gene pool and makes it hard to tell what mutation(s) the bird has. And it doesn't make any sense to breed lutino to either one of those because lutino will cover up the rare colors.

As far as breeding two red-eyed birds with the same mutation together: lots of people do it but it's not a good idea. It doesn't always turn out badly, but you've significantly increased the risk of problems due to inbreeding. All birds with the same mutation are descended from the same common ancestor. RS and fallow are rare mutations so their gene pool isn't that big to begin with. Lutino is more widespread, but it was handled carelessly in the beginning and still has a high potential for inbreeding problems because a lot of birds are still carrying bad genes. You're much better off to breed a visual to a split with all these mutations. If you do breed like to like, it's best to use top-quality birds to help improve the chances of getting healthy babies.


----------

